# Trind Nails and Fancy Feet



## DreamWarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

Day 4 of the Trind Challenge and my nails/cuticles look good (except for that oooooone pointer finger) LOL!

Not Trinds fault tho, I had excess skin and just HAD to pick at it. 














Here is my toe nail work: 

OPI - Never Enough Shoes (and yes, I only bought it because of the name) LOL!  





With some flower stickers from Kiss Flexible Nail Art (because I have two kids at home

and not enough patience to paint them on myself)


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 21, 2011)

The toes are sooooo cute!!  I am having the same problem at just having to pick at loose dried bits of cuticle.  Grrrr...if I could just leave them be!!


----------

